# Trout Masters Outcome



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

any one know the results of the trout masters in corpus? i heard there was a problem with one of the winners.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*David Rowsey*

David Rowsey won 1st


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

did he take the polygraph?


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

i know that the rules probably state that the winner needs to be polygraphed-------------

BUT, Rowsey has always been a stand up guy, with good character. There is no reason to doubt his win, period.

Congrat's Rowsey!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Capt. Forrest


----------



## bayquest (Sep 13, 2004)

Yes, he took the polygraph and passed. He also proposed to his girlfriend while on the stage collecting his winnings.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

what did he propose they do? just kidding congrats!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Congrats to David he is one of the best big trout art'y guys in the busniness!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

bayquest said:


> Yes, he took the polygraph and passed. He also proposed to his girlfriend while on the stage collecting his winnings.


I guess that is why he is selling the boat he won....to pay for her ring!!!!

Congrats on both catches David!!


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

The boat is for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

I was just curious,i don't know the guy i was just wondering.


----------



## Troutter1 (Jul 5, 2007)

NO! Daivd Rowsey did not talk a polygraph ...Mickey already said he did not. 

Saturday morning Bruce and eddie was trolling up to their spot with the trolling motor and David ran in on top of them shut down on top of the rocks they were going to fish and then asked if they were in the tournament. (unsportsman like )
And then David Rowsey protested Bruce and Eddie ? GO FIGURE
Bruce had to take polygraph and passed with flying colors.

Then someone protested Bill Hawk for leaving a floater saturday morning....when Mickey had said friday evening you could leave from a floater ....I myself seen 8 or 9 other boats tied up to floaters...several i knew But paid no mind because it was said you could do that.
So Bill Hawk had to take a polygraph ( Remind you neither Bruce or Bill was in the money.) Oh yeah! Bill Hawk also passed the polygraph with flying colors. It just seems to me ..if you have rules ..THEN STICK TO THEM !


----------



## Troutter1 (Jul 5, 2007)

n


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Troutter1 said:


> n


Could you go into a little more detail...what is.....n?


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Controversy in troutmasters and in redfish tourneys???? Maybe they should do away with them ( i wish). Sounds like they may need to do like the freshwater boys and have an observer ride along in the boat.


----------



## cars2277 (Jun 15, 2005)

I thought everybody that won had to take polygraph.


----------



## Troutter1 (Jul 5, 2007)

In the troutmasre rules........under Polygraph.... It says anyone that wins a tournament or angler of the year MUST take and pass a polygraph (NO EXCEPTIONS!)


----------



## cars2277 (Jun 15, 2005)

Sounds like my kind of tournament ,no polygraph and win that kind of money.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Troutter1 said:


> In the troutmasre rules........under Polygraph.... It says anyone that wins a tournament or angler of the year MUST take and pass a polygraph (NO EXCEPTIONS!)


Looks like your getting ready for Christmas early this year.... Copied directly from their website under the rules-
*9. Polygraph*. Winners of each event and Angler of the Year must take and pass polygraph examination. Two additional polygraphs will be given at random. All contestants entered in tournament are subject to a polygraph examination. This examination must be passed by said contestant. If contestant fails polygraph exam then contestant will forfeit any prize money (cash or prizes) due. The tournament director will determine at random who will take the polygraph exam. No prizes will be issued until all polygraph exams are passed and completed. *No Exceptions*.

Let's see...it states on their website that David is the winner, he received the money and the boat and according to the sentence before the No Exceptions statement it says no prizes will be issued until all polygraph exams are passed and completed.

It sure seems pretty odd to me that a tournament as big as troutmasters with that many people following the results etc. would break their own rules for one single person. If you have solid proof that he didn't take the polygraph then show it to us otherwise quit stirring the water!!!


----------



## Troutter1 (Jul 5, 2007)

not stirring the water ...just going by what Micky said....he did not take a polygraph .


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've known David for many years and I doubt that he would run in and shut down on a set of rocks that he was planning on fishing.

I'll see if I can get in touch with him and let him answer.

TH


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

It Appears Hawk Was Dq


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

*Wow Payton place ?*

Now I wish I had gone.

I was asked what I thought should be part of the new format and hands down the reply was to polygraph. No ones word is beyond reproach when money is at stake and JC himself could unknowingly fail a polygraph test.
Test the winners and also have a random. Personally I think the top ten should be tested in every event held no matter what tournament it is.

Bob Sealy told me once that he pays for the time and not the number of tests so run em in and run em out, when you weigh in a Cup event you will be told when you pick up the weigh slip if it is your turn and although the chances are extremely slim you never know.

I consider all the fishermen named here as friends of mine and not a one of them would knowingly cheat another contestant.

The person that profits the most from being tested is the winner and then the tournament organizer. It is a matter of integrity and proving you did it the right way more than you will ever know. It helps the winner as well as the organization.

One thing that happens is how many times a rule can be unknowingly broken.

I will be willing to bet that David was tested because a funny thing about tournaments is that not all parties are satisfied with the outcome, not all parties hear the same things and that is why you take the test behind closed doors and rarely are the results discussed by the organizer even when a winner is DQed.

Most people gripe but are not willing to put up the money to file a protest and a protest is an entirely different event and is the only way in most events to expose an infraction. Polygraph tests are administered with a predetermined set of questions that do not cover every thing that can go on in a full day of fishing (Did you catch these fish, were they caught with artificials, did you catch them today) and so on.

Ranger Bob


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

*Something not right !!*

I don't know David Rowsey, but I do know Bill Hawk. He said Mickey told him
you could leave from a floater for this tournament. Bill left about 4:30 AM,
went to a floater & tied up & ate a breakfast taco waiting for legal time to 
leave. When he got back in, they asked him to take a lie detector test, he
thought great I might be in the money. They asked him if he left the dock
early, he said Yes. They said YES !! He said Mickey told him that it was OK
to leave from a floater. They said you had to be at a floater by Midnight the
night before. He said Mickey did'nt tell him that, so he was Disqualified.
He also said David did NOT take a lie detector test. He won the Tournament
& Angler of the Year & did'nt have to take the Test. I'm not judging David,
but he should have insisted on taking the Test since the rules state that the
winner MUST take the Test. Something FISHY going on here.
Anyway, this is not good for a Tournament trying to make a comeback & grow
each year. In my Opinion, at minimum, they should follow their own rules !!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

First let me say this...I didn't fish in the tournament and I don't know a single person that did...but it sure seems to me that after just about every major tournament someone is whining about this or that.

Anyway from an outsiders perspective, after hearing about Mickey supposedly saying "it's alright to leave from a floater" which I assume means one of the cabins in Baffin or thereabouts, The tournament rules that are WRITTEN FOR ANYONE AND EVERYONE are:

*18. Fishing hours.* Starting times of tournament will be determined at captains meeting evening before tournament. *Boats may launch prior to fishing hours, but must stay within 100 yards of launch site*. All participants must follow proper departure procedures as specified at Captains Meeting. Weigh-In line will open at 3:00 pm on days competition. All anglers must be checked in at official weigh-in point by 6:00 pm. Official time will be announced at registration. If contestant has not checked in by stated check in times the contestant will loose that day's catch. *No Exceptions*. 2007 Rules and Regulations are Final as voted upon by the Troutmasters Advisory Board

I would think that either it would seem strange to alter the departure rules and not have them in writing so there would be no confusion. Otherwise it turns into just what's going on here - a he said, she said deal. I don't know Mickey either but I doubt any tournament director is going to tell a couple of guys one thing and then some other group of guys something else.

One of y'all posted about leaving from a floater and the other one posted about leaving from a floater but had to be there before midnight. Sounds to me like there is a difference right there. Again, I'd suggest that if a tournament director alters the rules for you then you better get it in writing so you have proof. Otherwise it sounds as if the one that broke the rules and is complaining about the tournament director is hearing what he wants to hear instead of the real deal.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

troutmaster rules are made as they go


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Silverfox1 said:


> troutmaster rules are made as they go


If that is true - and since I don't fish it to know and don't have any reason to doubt you - then therein lies the problem and the tournament won't last if the rules can and do get changed that easily. If the rules lead to confusion which it apparently/obviously has that will be the downfall of any tournament.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Just my opinion, they don't seem to professional.


----------



## David Rowsey (Jul 20, 2005)

*Lol........*

"Saturday morning Bruce and eddie was trolling up to their spot with the trolling motor and David ran in on top of them shut down on top of the rocks they were going to fish and then asked if they were in the tournament. (unsportsman like )
And then David Rowsey protested Bruce and Eddie ?"

*Geez Louise.... What a bunch of comedians. That is some funny stuff right there!!!! and I will leave it at that.......... other than nothing in that paragraph is true. LOL. *

*Rowsey*


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

Just Curious David, did you or did you not take the Test ?


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

well?


----------



## David Rowsey (Jul 20, 2005)

*on a second look........*

*I did ask if they were "in the tournament"..........* but only after they had trolled within a cast of where i was already wading. their response: "yes...... are you?" me: "yes........ don't you think y'all are a bit close?" response: "yes...... sorry, we did not know you were in the tournament."

I could go on and on from where the day went from here, but i'll keep it between the three of us. I can assure any and all that there is ZERO shame or embarrassament on my side for how I conducted my manner on the water.

Rowsey


----------



## SNM (Aug 16, 2005)

*Troutmasters*

Hawk did not stay for the Rules meeting. At the meeting it was discussed that you could leave from a cabin but you had to stay the night there (be there by 12 am). Not leave at 4 or 5 and sit there untill legal take off time. Hawks mistake was not sticking around for the rules where I brought this question up. Also Rowsey did not protest any one who fished the tournament. The protest towards Hawk came from a tournament fisherman who was not in the money and just felt like it wasnt fair that they left the dock early and sat at a cabin while the others waited at Marker 37. In my opinion everyone should leave from a boat ramp and this confusion wouldnt have happened. Hopefully they will change it for next year. I fished the tournament and witnessed all of this at the weigh in. Congratulations to David he is a hell of a fisherman and a great guy.

Steve


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

Let me say that I have never fished a Troutmasters. I know quite a few guys that do.
From what I've heard, I believe everything that SNM said above is true.
Still waiting for an answer ? Did he or did he not take "The Test " ?


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

I have a 33 incher I take out of the freezer just for tourneys , throw her in the boat , let her thaw , weigh her in , then re-freeze her , it works great . After 10 years she's a little beat up and really smells when thawed , time to find a new one ...


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

*The rest of the story.*

Now do you believe those that were there or do you carry on with the same old accusations that seem to always come up.
And then there are those that always come in and bash TM.
Thanks David, knowing all that have been named I can see how the whole thing unfolded.

Congratulations and I hope we see you in Rock Port for the FLW.

Ranger Bob


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

I find it hilarious , anytime your on top your gonna have to deal with **** like this , I dont know David but have heard plenty about him , some people have a hard time saying " he truly is a great fisherman " , people love to start stuff after the fact , gongrats David your reputation is equal to your skill (great) , very few will differ for some reason , hope to meet you on the water someday , Jason ...


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

SNM said:


> Hawk did not stay for the Rules meeting. At the meeting it was discussed that you could leave from a cabin but you had to stay the night there (be there by 12 am). Not leave at 4 or 5 and sit there untill legal take off time. *Hawks mistake was not sticking around for the rules where I brought this question up*. Also Rowsey did not protest any one who fished the tournament. The protest towards Hawk came from a tournament fisherman who was not in the money and just felt like it wasnt fair that they left the dock early and sat at a cabin while the others waited at Marker 37. In my opinion everyone should leave from a boat ramp and this confusion wouldnt have happened. Hopefully they will change it for next year. I fished the tournament and witnessed all of this at the weigh in. Congratulations to David he is a hell of a fisherman and a great guy.
> 
> Steve


hmmmm!!!!! and from other posts(#23) that I read this same guy apparently is telling people (pittstop) that David didn't take the polygraph. It's awfully hard for me as an outsider to believe that the tournament would bend the rules for 1 guy out of how many. And the only information that has been presented is from 2 guys - one of which, apparently didn't even stick around for the rules meeting and ended up breaking a rule being DQ'd and the other from troutter and virtually his whole second paragraph in post #11 is contradicted by everyone else.

Sounds to me as if these 2 guys don't know all the information and are quick to jump to conclusions.

David again, congrats on catching the winning fish and a bride to go along with it. Just curious, does a guide buy an engagement ring in the shape of a trout or redfish??? just kidding good luck selling the boat.


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

I also find this comment interesting about tourney mindsets:

but only after they had trolled within a cast of where i was already wading. their response: "yes...... are you?" me: "yes........ don't you think y'all are a bit close?" response: "yes...... sorry, we did not know you were in the tournament."

So if you're not in the tournament I guess its okay to be run over. 

I experienced this from another tourney angler that day. I was wading tide gauge Saturday AM. First boat on the bar. Shortly after first light, the Spotted Grape came blasting over the west end of bar within two casts of my buddies, just to run inside Kleberg. The water was dead calm and with that rocket it would have only taken a couple of extra minuntes to go around Kleberg, heck he was already on the outside. Hope he zeroed.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

*what?*



Troutter1 said:


> not stirring the water ...just going by what Micky said....he did not take a polygraph .


 i think i know this troutter 1 and if its him he is one hell of a trout fisherman and has had much success in the troutmasters thru the years. 
I dont think hes making all this up. IMO


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

this thing is crazy........
But I also heard the Bruce and Eddie story the day AFTER!!!!!
There HAS to be some truth in this somewhere!


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Bill Hawk, as fine a gentleman as you will ever meet, and a true bada$$ tournament fisherman, simply had a misunderstanding of a rule. This rule is always covered at the captains ( rules ) meeting.
You can leave from a floater, but you have to be at the floater by midnight, and can depart from the floater at the designated departure time in the AM. The floater is your "launch site".
Bill is too experienced and honorable to have attempted to gain an unfair advantage on the start time, I believe he just was not aware of the midnight requirement. 
Water under the bridge, there will be another go round.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Darned*

Some of you calling people out like they owe you a question makes me laugh.
Especially if you don't fish TM.


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

Inc, did you take a polygraph....everyone's waiting on your answer....









LOL


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

If Fishin-Inc is refering to me(And I think he is), I'm just an interested party that has
been considering fishing Troutmasters. I'm not calling anyone out, and like I said
above, I don't know David Rowsey at all. From what I've heard, he's a Great Fisherman
& a Great Guy. I think it will clear a few things up, if he would answer the question -
*Did he take the Polygraph ?* If he answers *YES*, then this Thread is done/finished.
If he answers *NO*, then I think most would want to know *WHY NOT* ?
The rule clearly states the Winner of any Tournament & the Winner of Angler of the
Year MUST take a polygraph - He won both !!!


----------



## cajunwader (Sep 23, 2006)

*No polygraph given to Rowsey...*

He filed an unofficial protest.His poly was given to the angler he protested against.Poly was passed with flying colors.Rules do state however that the winner of the tournament and the angler of the year must pass a polygragh.Hawk was insisting that Rowsey take the poly.Hawk was disqualified for leaving from a floater,after the Mick gave him verbal permission.Mick evidently changed his mind without informing Hawk.Robert made the final decision.Rowsey claimed Baugh and Hix got to close to him.Baugh stated Rowsey came from out of nowhere on a plane and anchored right in front of him,then jumped out to wade.Baugh and Hix assumed no tournament angler would do such a thing.Baugh states as he was idling in to his spot Rowsey was almost out of sight.When Rowsey informed Baugh he was a tournament angler Baugh gave Rowsey his room and a piece of his mind for pulling such a ridiculous move.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*nah*

I wasn't picking on any one post. There were several posts.
I just think it's funny how people sound like they deserve and answer on the net. Flaming people for their opinion like catch and release or pounding a fishing report.

Congratulations Dave, How many TM's have you won now?
Angler of the year too!! Cool... 
You should try fishing the Bash sometime! You might do good. LOL
Congrats, I can tell you who not to sell the boat through. LMAO!!

Brad, you're not supposed to put that probe there!!!


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

Beyond A Shadow of Doubt! -- Hmmm - That's It !! I agree with that !!!!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

.....like sands through the hour glass so are "Days of Our Lives". LMAO


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

cars ltd said:


> Sounds like my kind of tournament ,no polygraph and win that kind of money.


man i'm with ya on that!! i think it's called selective polygraph.the good ole' boy policy!


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

David Rowsey said:


> "Saturday morning Bruce and eddie was trolling up to their spot with the trolling motor and David ran in on top of them shut down on top of the rocks they were going to fish and then asked if they were in the tournament. (unsportsman like )
> And then David Rowsey protested Bruce and Eddie ?"
> 
> *Geez Louise.... What a bunch of comedians. That is some funny stuff right there!!!! and I will leave it at that.......... other than nothing in that paragraph is true. LOL. *
> ...


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

ROOSTER REDCHASER said:


> this thing is crazy........
> But I also heard the Bruce and Eddie story the day AFTER!!!!!
> There HAS to be some truth in this somewhere!


i know eddie and he's a solid stand up man,he would'nt make ****up.all i know is,if i'm not fishing a tournament and a tournament fisherman rolls up on me and think he's got the right a way because he is in a tournament? is going to have their day ruined real quick,fast and in a hurry!!


----------



## cars2277 (Jun 15, 2005)

so if Hawk passed the polygraph why was he DQ.


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

He answered the question correctly, Did you leave the dock early ? 
He said yes to go to the floater & wait til legal time to leave. He was
not aware that you must spend the night on the floater. Mickey did 
not tell him that. he said he had 6 or 7 witnesses standing by him when
Mickey told him it was OK to leave from a floater, but did not tell him you
must be on the floater by Midnight.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

This is so crazy.........

One thing we all need to remember....tournaments are created and participated by IMPERFECT people.
Troutmasters need to learn from all this, and make corrections. I know NONE OF THIS would have flied in a FLW Redfish tournament.


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

Seems to me that if there was something in question about how the tournament was handled, it should be taken up with the tournament directors, not the winner. All he did was win. 

Congrats David.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

catch 5 said:


> Seems to me that if there was something in question about how the tournament was handled, it *should be taken up with the tournament directors*, not the winner. All he did was win.
> 
> Congrats David.


That's exactly my thinking. There's rules in baseball games and who enforces them...the umpire....There's rules in tournaments and who enforces them....the director....Again I don't know David and he is quite capable of speaking for himself but the finger should be pointed at the person who is responsible for enforcing the rules and that too me sounds like Mickey's responsiblity.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

the directors of the tournament are directed by the owners of the tournament, which explains why the troutmasters is so messed up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

There is one question that has not been answered, *David I know You will see this post, did You take the polygraph or not? *If yes post over for me, if not there is something definitely fishy!!!!!!!!! PLease answer the question cause I see you avoided it twice already!!! And as for leaving from a floater at midnight or whenever, thats bull, everyone should have to leave from the dock. What difference does it make if you leave at 4oam or 11:30pm the previous night, still way ahead of the guys that have to leave from the dock.


----------



## RPool (Sep 16, 2004)

Catch 5 and SpotsnDots have posted the most intelligent comments I've read on this thread. The only people who were actually there were Bruce, Eddy and David. I don't know Bruce and Eddy but truly believe their character witnesses posting here - no doubt great guys. I also believe David's and will post as one myself - he has been an incredible gentleman on the water in my direct and personal experiences with him. By the way, I represent literally hundreds of people in the Corpus area that feel the same way about David, but none of that matters. What I don't see here is Bruce, Eddy and David going at each other. Until they do, maybe all of us who were not there should relax. Just a thought.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Novel Idea*

Personally I think this thread is bordering on the ridiculous. But since opinions are like a-holes and everybody's got one...here's mine.

If y'all disagree with TM's operation of their tournament, don't participate and don't buy ANYTHING from the TM sponsors or participants. What's more when the opportunity to tell why you are boycotting arises, let them know in a fashion that reflects that you are ethical people. Remember TM is capitalist just like the rest of the country. Money talks and Bull Sh** walks!

Rowsey should be congratulated for his win. Everything else is speculation or he said/she said.

God Bless America and God Bless Texas!


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

I have had six posts on this thread, all with the same question ? *Did the Winner of the 2007 Gulf Coast TroutMasters take a Polygragh ?* I don't really care if it was David or Johnny or Mary or Who. There have been a number of answers like "He must have because the Rules say you Must" or "He's a Great Guy so he did'nt need to". I am not questioning his Integrity, there is No Doubt he's a Great Guy & Great Fisherman.
I'm asking if the Tournament Officials followed there own Rules & give a Polygragh to
the Winner ? I think alot of people out there want to know ??


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

You want the truth,

*You can't handle the truth!*





Hey bartender, how about another round of Haterade up in this mug.....


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

*Truth*

It appears the question has been answered with silence. There are reasons people don't fish this tournament series. This really has nothing to do with the fishermen, just the intergity of the series.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I agree.


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

It Appears Only Certain People Have To Take The Test- Discrimination


----------



## jjeffers (Apr 6, 2006)

*Yes or No*

Please just tell us one way or the other, I did not fish this tourney, But I fish alot of the redfish tourneys and i am just curious to see if someone who wins a boat has to take a polygraph. I saw where the person who won responded on this board, but he did not answer the question.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Congrats on your win David.



WTN, did the he(not David) ever appologize or explain to you why he blew through your wade?


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Lmao*



Pittstop said:


> I have had six posts on this thread, all with the same question ? *Did the Winner of the 2007 Gulf Coast TroutMasters take a Polygragh ?* I don't really care if it was David or Johnny or Mary or Who. There have been a number of answers like "He must have because the Rules say you Must" or "He's a Great Guy so he did'nt need to". I am not questioning his Integrity, there is No Doubt he's a Great Guy & Great Fisherman.
> I'm asking if the Tournament Officials followed there own Rules & give a Polygragh to
> the Winner ? I think alot of people out there want to know ??


See post #42 LMAO


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

Pittstop said:


> I have had six posts on this thread, all with the same question ? *Did the Winner of the 2007 Gulf Coast TroutMasters take a Polygragh ?* I don't really care if it was David or Johnny or Mary or Who. There have been a number of answers like "He must have because the Rules say you Must" or "He's a Great Guy so he did'nt need to". I am not questioning his Integrity, there is No Doubt he's a Great Guy & Great Fisherman.
> I'm asking if the Tournament Officials followed there own Rules & give a Polygragh to
> the Winner ? I think alot of people out there want to know ??


Why dont you call a Troutmaster director and ask them? Obviously asking your question 6 times has gotten you nowhere. All your doing at this point is stirring the pot.

Like Fishin-Inc pretty much said, nobody owes you an explanation anyways.


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

*Stirring The Pot*



catch 5 said:


> Why dont you call a Troutmaster director and ask them? Obviously asking your question 6 times has gotten you nowhere. All your doing at this point is stirring the pot.
> 
> Like Fishin-Inc pretty much said, nobody owes you an explanation anyways.


My last post was 8 Back & 2 Days ago. 
Looks to me like You & Inc are doing the stirring.


----------



## Big John (Aug 25, 2004)

Do you guys sit up at night tossing and turning because you don't know the answer to the "did he take the polygraph" question? What if did? What if he didn't? What will you do next once you know the answer? LMAO!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Lmao*

Ya, it's me dude.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't have a dog in this fight but it is interesting how deafening the silence is.


----------



## Nicademas (Jan 31, 2006)

Lat22: Interesting idiom you chose on the day poor Michael Vick was forced to plead guilty to dog fighting charges.

We have star NFL quarterbacks involved in dog-fighting, artificial lures that resemble the dreaded and infamous Croaker, and tournament winners apparently being allowed to pass on Mandatory Polygraph tests. 

It is all too much to bear...


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Did you say*

did you say beer?!!!
It's about beer:30


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

And no NASCAR race for the second consecutive day!


----------



## corkyjerker (Dec 3, 2006)

If someone is really dying to find out the infamous answer call Mickey and ask him why or why not 281-383-2032. He is the director, he should answer any ?'s reguarding TM...... You're welcome have a great day!


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

So........................did anybody call him? LMOA



corkyjerker said:


> If someone is really dying to find out the infamous answer call Mickey and ask him why or why not 281-383-2032. He is the director, he should answer any ?'s reguarding TM...... You're welcome have a great day!


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

*No tossing and turning here*



Big John said:


> Do you guys sit up at night tossing and turning because you don't know the answer to the "did he take the polygraph" question? What if did? What if he didn't? What will you do next once you know the answer? LMAO!


I read somewhere that one of them there High Powered Attorneys once said
" It is very important, if at all possible, to know the answer to the Question
before you ask it " Hmmm


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

Pittstop said:


> I read somewhere that one of them there High Powered Attorneys once said
> " It is very important, if at all possible, to know the answer to the Question
> before you ask it " Hmmm


So do you know the answer to the question you have asked 6 times already?


----------



## genemu (May 23, 2004)

I can't believe I read the whole thing!


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

why not call Robert Scherer at american rodsmiths, owner of troutmasters, and see what he says.


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

*another question....*

Does American Rodsmiths sponsor or support Mr. Rowsey in any way, shape, or form?

If I don't have an answer in 30 seconds, I'll have to ask it again.


----------



## RPool (Sep 16, 2004)

Time to punt. It's not going to happen, counselors. He gave his response on the water. If you knew him, you wouldn't be asking. For those that do not, here's the deal: he won the tourney, got the money, won the overall, got the boat, got the future wife and is now too busy out catching the trout that you digital barristers only dream about to fiddle with this. C'mon you kidders, you guys really crack me up.


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

i think it's time to close this,i just asked a question.sorry.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I Will NEVER fish a TROUTMASTERS tournament again, I can not fish against the good ole boy system. You can not win.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

You could if you flopped some sow's on the dock.

























OMG..... Did he just say that.....


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

just depends on how you got the sow, legal or ill


----------



## Legba (Oct 16, 2006)

much like genemu said - i really can't believe i read this whole thing. but i did. i figure this guy named rowsey has no obligation to respond to this thread whatsoever. but he did. and in doing so he didn't help himself out a bit. 

now, in my opinion, troutmasters has a stink to it. rowsey has a stink to him.


----------



## killemall (Jul 25, 2006)

legba and everyone else complaining about rowsey have a stink to yall--this man went out--won the tournament fully expecting to take polygraph and is not his fault if he was not required to --congrats david


----------

